
Boomer Socialism vs. Millenial Neoliberalism - jackpirate
https://www.ocregister.com/2019/05/13/boomer-socialism-versus-millennial-neoliberalism/
======
howard941
So here I am a 13th genner sitting in the crossfire of this intergenerational
warrior's poorly aimed, misguided shots. I suppose it draws more attention
than a no true Scotsman complaint over Nordic country labels.

